# Oregon Orchid Society Show 2011



## luvsorchids (May 1, 2011)

Somewhat on a whim I decided to get out of the house and take a road trip down to Portland and see the OOS show. It was good to see a couple STers there. I saw Pete (neo-guy) and Theresa (orchidmaven).

Here are some of the lovely plants from Theresa's display (Hillsview Gardens)

Nice Paph. malipoense






















A friend's Pleione that won a CHM.





Susan


----------



## luvsorchids (May 1, 2011)

Some more...

Love the red "noses"




















Exquisite little blue Dendrobium. It won an AM/AOS, but photo doesn't do it justice.





Susan


----------



## luvsorchids (May 1, 2011)

Some more...

Stunning blue Catt.










I was totally captivated by a couple of weirdies there .

Epidendrum medusae





And how cool is this one . Appropriately named Pleurothallis tarantula. I think I'm going to have to find one for myself. According to its owner it is easy to grow and tolerates both warm and cool conditions.










Susan


----------



## neo-guy (May 1, 2011)

Hi Susan,
It was nice to meet you too. Thanks for posting those wonderful pics of the show. The blue dendrobium is the rare Den. cyanocentrum. Not only did we give it an AM/AOS, the grower (Terry) also got a 91 pt CCE/AOS for outstanding culture. It had over 40 flowers and 6 buds well presented all around the plant.
Pete


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2011)

Can you thank the person who decided to get out of the house and take the road trip for us!? oke:


----------



## chrismende (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful! I would be so happy to have a malipoense that lovely!


----------



## chrismende (May 2, 2011)

Oh, that pleuro reminds me of my days in South Texas!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2011)

That is a freak'in weird Pleuro! Nice!


----------



## Shiva (May 2, 2011)

Cool pics. The pleuro is amazing.


----------



## JeanLux (May 2, 2011)

Great pics of very lovely blooms Susan, bravo!!!! The blue catt is awesome, indeed, but the medusae, and the masdis, and the vittelina and.... :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## ncart (May 2, 2011)

Susan, had you bought any plants, I was the one who took your money at the cashier.... It was looooooong two days. Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Heather (May 2, 2011)

Awesome! Love the dendrobium and the madsies and that pleuro is way cool!


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2011)

Great pics thanks for share, 
If I would buy such a pleuro my wife would kill me:evil:


----------



## goldenrose (May 3, 2011)

luvsorchids said:


> And how cool is this one . Appropriately named Pleurothallis tarantula. I think I'm going to have to find one for myself. According to its owner it is easy to grow and tolerates both warm and cool conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you find one for yourself I'll take one too! Love it!:clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 3, 2011)

That is just wild!!!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

I really like the orange Masdevallia! Great pictures.


----------



## Clark (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for the tour!


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

I'd love to get the pleuro and the little dendro!!! WOW!! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## luvsorchids (May 4, 2011)

Your welcome everyone . 



> Oh, that pleuro reminds me of my days in South Texas!





> If I would buy such a pleuro my wife would kill me



:rollhappy:



> Susan, had you bought any plants, I was the one who took your money at the cashier.... It was looooooong two days. Glad you enjoyed it.



I didn't end up buying anything, but I'm sure I saw you there. It was definitely a high quality show.

Susan


----------



## NYEric (May 4, 2011)

luvsorchids said:


> I didn't end up buying anything,


What!?


----------



## goods (May 11, 2011)

For anyone that's interested in the Pleuro, Tropical Orchid Farm has it listed.


----------

